# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Υπολογισμος με right click?

## Anasazi

Καλημέρα σας!

Μήπως γίνεται με κάποιο τρόπο να επιλέγω ένα ποσό με το mouse και όταν κάνω δεξι click να μου βγαζει στο μενου το ίδιο ποσό με μια έκπτωση που θα έχω ορίσει?

Thank you!

----------

